# Who wrote the utter best missa during franco-flemish renaissance my two cents?



## deprofundis

Ockeghem first _because so many extremely good missa sizeable amount i say_
Josquin barely second _( because i heard less)_Jacob Obrecht because his miss missa super maria zart had a strong impression on me*
guillaume Dufay 
Pierre de la Rue
Roland the Lassus
in somesort of order

These are me favorite so far

What about obscur composer like Dominique Phinot and Pierre Moulu
what about other incredible composer of this school of art.

One of my favorite period i also like the french chansons genra of the same era
but let's stay in the subject, shawll we...

What about Brumel?

What are you favorite pick of this era classical composer and mass


----------



## helenora

deprofundis said:


> Ockeghem first _because so many extremely good missa sizeable amount i say_
> Josquin barely second _( because i heard less)_Jacob Obrecht because his miss missa super maria zart had a strong impression on me*
> guillaume Dufay
> Pierre de la Rue
> Roland the Lassus
> in somesort of order
> 
> These are me favorite so far
> 
> What about obscur composer like Dominique Phinot and Pierre Moulu
> what about other incredible composer of this school of art.
> 
> One of my favorite period i also like the french chansons genra of the same era
> but let's stay in the subject, shawll we...
> 
> What about Brumel?
> 
> What are you favorite pick of this era classical composer and mass


oh, you are already an expert or soon will be that's why no one posts replies here haha, because we are all - well, sorry no generalizations, but - have poorer knowledge on a subject.

I think everything in its time...everything goes as it should be including personal growth, learning music and learning through music. Each one follows one's own path...


----------



## Chordalrock

Deprofundis mentioned the big name composers of masses for early to early-mid Renaissance (Dufay, Ockeghem, Obrecht, Josquin). They're also the ones I prefer personally for that time period, so I don't have much to add (and I prefer masses from that period generally speaking).


----------



## helenora

I've found Antoine Brumel's music....will listen to it soon


----------



## helenora

I've finished listening to* Antoine Brumel's "Et ecce terrae motus"*. It's exquisite! and I will listen to it again. Now I'm hunting for Pierre Moulu's missas.


----------



## deprofundis

Great Helenora great to see im a source of inspiration,i heard about Pierre Moulu, and Chordalrock for the support and interrest in this subject, great to have feedback.


----------



## helenora

Now I have *Phinot Missa Si bona suscepimus* and *Moulu Missus est Gabriel angelus and Alma redemptoris mater*

Phinot is my favorite after Brumel 

it's great you open here new topics


----------

